# Big island Volcanoes



## Cdn Gal (Oct 19, 2014)

Can anybody tell me who has been on the Big Island recently, if they are able to get close to the volcano?  Do you have any tours that you would suggest for us to go on to see the volcano up close?  I am getting mixed reports online as to whether or not it is active.  Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2014)

This changes constantly - go to their website for the latest info.

http://www.nps.gov/havo/index.htm

You don't really need a tour - if the lava flow is accessible, just follow everyone else hiking out there.  Dress for rugged walking, and harsh sun.  Wear sturdy tennis shoes or boots, and long pants.  If you fall, you will fall on the hardened lava, which is very sharp.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Oct 19, 2014)

Can you get really close to the lava just by following everybody else?  Do they allow that?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2014)

Cdn Gal said:


> Can you get really close to the lava just by following everybody else?  Do they allow that?



It depends on the conditions, which change daily, but yes, usually.  It is remarkably unsupervised.  I saw young men poking the lava with a stick like it was a mud puddle - made me very nervous to see such idiotic behavior!


----------



## Cdn Gal (Oct 19, 2014)

That sounds exactly like what we want.  We want to get as close to the lava as possible, however I thought that you needed to take a guided tour to it.  So you just walk/hike from the government tourist centre?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2014)

The lava flow changes constantly, so where you park depends on where it's flowing.  But it's not at the park visitor's center - that's a long way away.  If you stop at the visitors center, they will give you a map showing where to drive and park, if it's accessible that day.

You really DON'T want to get as close to the lava as possible - it's dangerous and extremely hot.  The hear radiating from the lava feels like the blast when you open the oven.  

When we were there, a guide with a Japanese tourist group was watching the young men poking the lava with a stick, and he told me that people who walk right up the the edge of the lava that way sometimes break through the hardened crust and fall into the lava.  They don't realize that the lava rock they are standing on may be cooled lava that's only be a few minutes old.  He said that the previous day he saw someone burn his leg off at the knee doing that.  That would definitely put a crimp in your vacation.  At that point I said to my husband - "I don't want to see that happen to someone, let's start back."  The heat was also pretty unbearable after a while.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 19, 2014)

Bring water to drink ... it is HOT and dries you out fast.

And please remember to pack your empties back out with you.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh!  That is so terrible!!  I'm so glad that I am getting some fantastic advice on here!  We just want to get some great pictures of the lava, with us beside it.  It would be a once in a lifetime opportunity to do this, however, safety is #1 and certainly not worth losing a leg over.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 19, 2014)

Must have become easier. When we were there a few years ago we couldn't find a tour which would take us any where close. Liability issues apparently. Asking around we were told it was best to find a local or rent a car and attempt to get there ourselves. Good luck, I was really looking forward to getting close enough to actually see it flowing.


----------



## AKE (Oct 19, 2014)

If the lava is flowing within the park boundaries there are more stringent rules re how close they will allow you to get, however, if it is outside the park boundaries then anything goes.  Most of the time it is disappointing ... think of black tar with some red in it.  The pictures shown are from large scale eruptions which don't happen that often and it there is an eruption, you want to be well away from it.  There have been a number of occasions where cooled lava shelves all of a sudden break off into the ocean and these could be more than an acre in size.  If you are standing on this shelf then good luck.  It is dangerous!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 19, 2014)

If you'll be on the Big Island, seeing Halemaumau, the main Kilauea crater, from inside Hawaii Volcanoes National park at the Jaeger Overlook at dusk is great - you can't see directly down into the crater itself, but you can see the glow on the steam and clouds made by the pool of lava inside the crater. it's unforgettable.

Further down the mountain on the way toward Hilo, you can probably learn how to see the lava flow that is coming from the vent in the Pahoa (Puna?) area. There has been recent activity that should be fairly easy to find.  The reason you can get to it is because it's outside the Park.

Understand that lava doesn't follow any rules, so the flow may be more or less active when you're there.  It could also be completely stopped.  You'll have to figure out what you want to do when you're on the island.

One thing to be aware of, is the health risk you're placing on yourself by getting too close to a lava flow.  In addition to the burn risk of the lava itself, there are also lots of toxic gases in the air, even small bits of dissolved glass and deadly bits of rock that can be breathed in.  You can kill yourself if you get too close.  be smart, and educate yourself to avoid risk.  No kidding.  It's pretty, but can be deadly.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Oct 19, 2014)

The first time we went to the Big Island, we did the hike out.  The lava flow was incredible to watch.  It is very unsupervised, or was when we went, but that was in 2001, I believe.  Like, no  safety fence, nothing.

It was one of the most remarkable things I've ever seen and I am not a person that is that awestruck by the "Miracles of nature" stuff.  Sorry to all of you who are but it was an amazing experience.


----------



## eal (Oct 20, 2014)

We have been to the National Park several times, but the best views of lava that we got were via a Blue Hawaii Helicopter tour. The Jaeger Overlook was pretty neat too, after sunset.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 20, 2014)

Are these hikes just day trips from the timeshares ? I was thinking of staying overnight near the park but it might be just as easy to drive there in the morning.

Haven't been back to the Big Island for some time. What would be the "must see" thing besides the volcano ?

Bill


----------



## Cdn Gal (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes Bill we were thinking the same thing...staying close to the park and heading out either first thing in the morning or at night to see the lava flows.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2014)

There is a historic (and rather expensive) hotel right in the park, and also a military R&R camp in the park, that you can book if you have a friend or family member who is current or former military.

Volcano House Hotel - http://www.hawaiivolcanohouse.com/

Kilauea Military Camp - http://kilaueamilitarycamp.com/

If you have the time, it's really worthwhile to spend a night or 2 in the park.  There is a lot to see and do at the park.  You can see the highlights in one day, but you can easily spend 2 full days there - especially if you get a chance to walk out to the lava flow, and/or do some hiking. 

If you are only on island for 1 week, then you will probably just want to make a day trip from your timeshare - you will want to get up early, and get to the park early, so you can maximize your time there.  There are no timeshares in the immediate area - the closets TS's are in the Kona area, but there are also one or two between Kona and the volcano - but they are in the barren lava flow area.  I wouldn't want to stay there a whole week.


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 20, 2014)

Aloha,
As mentioned earlier, the lava is currently flowing in the general direction of Pahoa in the Puna district.  The flow front is currently stalled, but lava is spreading from the sides.
Great updates are available at 
http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/ 
One recurring message from Hawaiian civil defense is that there are no current access points for public viewing.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2014)

She didn't state it in this thread, but she's not going until August, so she will have to check on the status of the lava flow, right before she goes.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2014)

To add on a bit of extra info to DeniseM's comments about visiting the Volcano Park:  There are also several guest houses and B&B's in the area right outside the park entrance, in the town of Volcano.  You might want to consider renting a room for a night or two, then make the trip down from your timeshare, check into the room, and see the Park properly.  When you're done, drive back to your timeshare. That way you won't be rushed to get back.

One example:  We stayed at the Hale Ohia B&B, and found it charming and very comfortable.  www.haleohia.com.

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is the maps that are updated when there is any activity. 

http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/maps/


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2014)

Bring a flashlight, sweatshirt, a bottle of water, and go late in the day.  Seeing the the lava flow at night is fantastic.


----------



## jonmaiman (Oct 21, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> To add on a bit of extra info to DeniseM's
> One example:  We stayed at the Hale Ohia B&B, and found it charming and very comfortable.  www.haleohia.com.
> 
> Dave



I'll second the motion for Hale Ohia B&B.  We stayed there twice and liked it a lot both times.

--Jon


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 22, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> One example:  We stayed at the Hale Ohia B&B, and found it charming and very comfortable.  www.haleohia.com.
> 
> Dave



This looks great, Dave!  We'll have to keep it in mind for our next trip.
Last time we went, we stayed in Kona and rented a private house about half an hour or so from the park which worked out fine, but they no longer rent the place, so looking for something different.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 22, 2014)

Last year we stayed at the Enchanted Rainforest Cottages in Volcano, and had a great time. We were in the Apanene Guest House. It was like being in the middle of the rainforest, surrounded by fern trees and all kinds of birds. The place was very clean, and offered a small kitchen. We had planned to stay 3 nights and return to Kona the night before our flight to Maui. We liked it so much that we decided to stay an extra night and just drive early in the morning.

Volcano is pretty far from Kona, and the roads to get there are dark. You can drive over and back in a day, but it is pretty tiring, and by dusk you usually head back. Staying overnight is a far different experience that is well worth it. It gives you more time to explore the park, and you can go in at night to see the lava flow in the crater from different angles. 

I had previously only done day trips, but will now likely try to stay overnight every time. This was one of the highlights of my trip. I recommend exploring the various stops on the Chain of Craters road. It was also fun to drive all the way down to the ocean, to where the road ends because of lava that flowed over it a few years ago. 

Some things we liked there:

Hiking around and across the Kilauea-iki crater
Watching the lava lake during the day and at night
Hiking various park trails
Driving down Chain of Craters Road
Visiting  Akatsuka Orchid Greenhouse in Volcano
Thai restaurant in "downtown" Volcano
Stop at the bakery in Punalu'u for their malasadas

If the cottages are not available, we've found many good lodging options on vrbo.com. Just look for ones with a lot of good ratings. VRBO is now my go-to resource when I can't stay at a timeshare I like.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 27, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Bring a flashlight, sweatshirt, a bottle of water, and go late in the day.  Seeing the the lava flow at night is fantastic.



We saw it a few years ago from a cruise ship at night and it was marvelous.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 27, 2014)

Well its on the move again, and started to pick up speed.  There are several neighborhoods that are on a watch for evacuation.   It is not 100 yards from the closest house.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 27, 2014)

I read that the lava is near Pahoa Village Road somewhere between Post Ofice Rd and Apaa Rd. Is the lava then heading towards hwy 130 ?

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 27, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I read that the lava is near Pahoa Village Road somewhere between Post Ofice Rd and Apaa Rd. Is the lava then heading towards hwy 130 ?
> 
> Bill



Yes eventually.  It is heading in that direction.  But it will make a cut through Pahoa Village first.  

It is on a steeper slope which is speed up the flow rate.  It is progressing at about 10-15 yards per hour earlier today. 

See the map I posted on post 20.  It will link you to a continually updated map.  The last update was yesterday however.  I had not seen the updated map today yet.

But this is the textual update, also provided on the same site (just click on Kilauea Update on the map page).

Activity Summary: Kīlauea continued to erupt at its summit and within the East Rift Zone, and gas emissions remained elevated. Currently, the June 27th flow is advancing northeast between Apa`a St/Cemetery Rd and Pāhoa Village Road. The leading edge of the flow was moving at rates varying between 10 and 15 m/hr (11 to 16 yd/hr) yesterday until about 3am, when the advance slowed, while the flow continued to spread out. The fastest advancing lobe was about 100m (110 yd) wide at 7:30 this morning and about 570 m (620 yd) from Pāhoa Village Road. 

June 27th Lava Flow Observations: HVO scientists monitored the leading portions of the June 27th flow on the ground yesterday and through the night. The narrow lobe that crossed Apaʻa St/Cemetery Rd early Sunday morning traversed the cemetery and continued northeast. The front moved about 120m (130 yd) from 4:30 pm yesterday to 7:30 am this morning. The flow rate varied widely, advancing as fast as 15 m/hr (16 yd/hr) at times Sunday afternoon, and slowing to less than 2 m/hr (2.2 yd/hr) from 2:30 am to 7:30. The front is expected to pick up some speed today as it traverses slightly steeper terrain.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Oct 28, 2014)

What effect does all this have on being able to visit the volcano park?  We have a trip planned to the Big Island next month (our first one), and wondered whether this will prevent us from visiting the park?  Any recommended websites for checking the conditions before we head out there?  Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2014)

No that road is not the access to the park.  That road is the one that used to curve around on the south shore and connected to chain of craters road from the south,  But it was overrun with lava many years ago.  If lava does go over the road, and it will (matter of when and not if), the convenient access to all of the housing south of that point, will just have been cut off.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 28, 2014)

PDXGolfer said:


> What effect does all this have on being able to visit the volcano park?  We have a trip planned to the Big Island next month (our first one), and wondered whether this will prevent us from visiting the park?  Any recommended websites for checking the conditions before we head out there?  Thanks.



Nature will do what nature does.  She's currently active, so once you're on island, keep yourself apprised of the latest developments.  If you're staying at a B&B near VNP, call and ask the owner what the latest scoop is.  The volcano is their livelihood, so they're usually very knowledgeable about where the lava is.  I don't know how often the park itself closes due to lava flow, but I do know that it occasionally crosses over roads, which may require rerouting. Here is a website with the latest information.

http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/maps/


----------



## Blues (Oct 28, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> No that road is not the access to the park.  That road is the one that used to curve around on the south shore and connected to chain of craters road from the south,  But it was overrun with lava many years ago.  If lava does go over the road, and it will (matter of when and not if), the convenient access to all of the housing south of that point, will just have been cut off.



Yes, *if* it cuts off 130 (and it looks probable now), it will cut off thousands of residents of the Puna peninsula.  Not good.  That's why they're busily cutting new dirt/gravel bypass roads.

I had discussed this with a co-worker before our recent trip to the BI.  This co-worker was the former director of the Hawaii Volcano Observatory, and a renowned expert on Hawaiian volcanoes.  So he knows his stuff.  In Aug/Sept, his opinion was that the lava flow was awfully narrow, so he thought that it would likely stall out before hitting Pahoa.  For quite a while, it looked like he was right.  Now it appears that it will indeed go through Pahoa.  But it's just a word of warning that *no one,* not even the experts, can predict what it will do.



PDXGolfer said:


> What effect does all this have on being able to visit the volcano park?  We have a trip planned to the Big Island next month (our first one), and wondered whether this will prevent us from visiting the park?  Any recommended websites for checking the conditions before we head out there?  Thanks.



It's nowhere near route 11, the route up to Volcano Park.  So you're OK.  But when we were there in early October, Crater Rim Drive around the caldera was closed past Jaggar Observatory, due to high sulfer emissions (not to mention the explosive collapse of part of the inner caldera recently).  That was slightly disappointing, and cut short our day a bit.  But it's still worth going to the park to see.

-Bob


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 29, 2014)

PDXGolfer said:


> What effect does all this have on being able to visit the volcano park?  We have a trip planned to the Big Island next month (our first one), and wondered whether this will prevent us from visiting the park?  Any recommended websites for checking the conditions before we head out there?  Thanks.


Aloha,
The biggest impediment to visiting Volcano park next month is likely to be smoke (if any - depends on the winds) from the lava flowing in Puna.  The lava flow causes vegetation and man-made structures to burn, even if soaking wet.
The dates matter, but they may still be working on re-opening Chain of Craters road (two lanes / gravel only).  There may be construction equipment causing traffic delays.  Here's  few links
http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2...ruction-begin-hawaii-volcanoes-national-park/ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOr-M5aForE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv1YxtW-NzA 

Jack


----------



## DianeG (Nov 5, 2014)

*Volcanoes National Park*

For your visit next month, the very best source of info for the current conditions of the park is the park's own Facebook page and website. There's an awesome time lapse video of the glow at night:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=932997460060924
http://www.nps.gov/havo/index.htm

As of now, the Chain of Craters Road is open to visitors all the way down to the turnaround point at the shore, where the washrooms are open. The area of the Hōlei Sea Arch is still accessible. The construction crews are currently working on the VNP end, in order to extend it as an emergency route to Lower Puna. This has closed off the very end, where people used to walk to the "road closed" sign - where the lava had swallowed the road. This iconic sign is now part of the park's history:
http://www.travelweekly.com/Hawaii-Travel/Insights/Route-alters-End-Road-Big-Island-national-park/

The lava flow remains inaccessible outside the park (ill-advised & trespass issues) and activities within the park remain unaffected by the unfolding situation in Pāhoa and Lower Puna. Although some 'disaster tourism' is still being offered by unethical tour operators to see the lava, the authorities have put in place very stiff fines for all who are caught. There is no reason for tourists to head in that direction, as everything to want to see is in the Volcanoes National Park's immediate vicinity and access to Volcano Village and the VNP is with the Highway 11 - which is unaffected.

We always 'double-book' a B&B night in Volcano Village, just to see the awesome night time glow at the crater. We're repeat guests at the Country Goose.
http://country-goose.com/cms/


----------



## DianeG (Nov 5, 2014)

*In the months to come...*

As Blues so rightly points out, lava flows are notoriously unpredictable. They start, they stall, they speed up, slow down and stop. Topography doesn't have as much impact as you'd think either - sometimes lava will take the path of least resistance and follow a crack, then other times it will actually go uphill. Break outs are common and can create new leading edges - this is what is happening now.

The flow to the ocean near Kalapana completely stopped last year (the one Denise mentions). This current flow from the Pu’u ‘Ō’ō vent started last June and has been erratic. For a long while, it didn't look like it was aiming for Pāhoa - but that changed. The impact to residents of Lower Puna will be huge, as their only paved access road in and out is Highway 130, which will likely be cut off in a matter of weeks (officials' best guesstimate). As others mentioned, a two alternate unpaved/gravel roads are finished and ready to open as emergency routes for when this happens.
https://www.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...471891616403.000502b171c88a0d4456a&dg=feature

The thing is: should the lava flow continue its course to the ocean, those routes will be cut off too. That process could take a very long time and local residents will adapt. To paraphrase one local who was interviewed last week: _Tutu Pele wants to go visit her sister (ocean) and you know how it is with family_ ;-)

Some of the residents, who see this cut-off coming and can afford to go, are preparing to move or are already gone. Those needing ongoing medical care have already been advised to leave Lower Puna. Many will choose to stay and some will have no choice but to stay. Estimates cite a commute of several hours each day, for those needing to travel to Hilo from the cut-off area:
http://www.hawaii.edu/news/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/pahoa-driving-distance.jpg
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...ompleted-puna-lava-flow-emergency-bypass-road

*In the short-term, this will not be affecting visitors to the Volcanoes National Park at all.* We (tourists) depend on Highway 11, not the 130.

However, the day that Chain of Craters Road is put into service for the local residents trapped behind the lava flow, then traffic through the park (and on the Volcano to Hilo stretch of Highway 11) will get a bit heavier at times. Locals will try to get to where they need to be as fast as possible, while tourists will slowly try to see as much as possible along the Chain of Craters Road through the park ;-)

It will be up to County officials and the VNP management to decide when this will happen. Access and traffic details will get worked out if this comes into play. However, stress levels will be high for the people having to use this long detour through the park and tourists will have to be conscious & sensitive of this, IMO.

All this to say: *keep making your plans to visit Volcanoes National Park in the coming months*. If you're planning an overnight stay for a day or two, then it might be wise to choose Volcano Village instead of Hilo, as a base for the east side of the island. 

Should you want to venture into the affected area in Lower Puna via one of the gravel roads (ill-advised right now), be very careful to make sure that your rental car contract will allow it - as this voids any insurance that you may have. Currently, all the majors prohibit travel off-road and on unpaved roads everywhere on the Island (including South Point Road, which is paved). This applies to all 2wd and 4wd rentals from the majors. This is not likely going to change anytime soon, as it took many long months before they even allowed Saddle Road once it was widened (and this road was paved!).

I really feel for the people who are going through the heartbreak of the loss of their community as they know it, the potential loss of their homes, and of the multiple impacts of having their main highway cut-off. Not a good time for that corner of the Big Island.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBUaMcwnH4s


----------

